# Boy bitten by dugite while in bed



## firedream (Jan 18, 2011)

A YOUNG boy's terrifying encounter with a snake that bit him three times in his own bed has prompted a call for other families to secure their homes.

*Published On:* -
*Source:* Perth Now

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 18, 2011)

Not really a creature I'd like to crawl into bed with either! Gasp!!!


----------



## najanaja (Jan 18, 2011)

a very lucky boy to make a full recovery reom that so quickly


----------



## chewbacca (Jan 18, 2011)

wow thats extremely unlucky poor kid  what happened to the snake? relocated i hope


----------



## lizardman59 (Jan 18, 2011)

jesus while sleeping imagine that waking up to a dugite hanging from your body ohh lucky recovery


----------



## firedream (Jan 18, 2011)

Is that the snake in the palm of his hand? If so it looks pretty small and dead. Correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jan 18, 2011)

natexx said:


> wow thats extremely unlucky poor kid  what happened to the snake? relocated i hope


 
Unable to locate it

---------- Post added 18-Jan-11 at 10:24 PM ----------

Hmmm just looked at your link. I read a different one earlier said the snake got away before they had a chance to get a relocater in


----------



## Australis (Jan 18, 2011)

They always have good comments lol



> I love my snakes! Posted at 11:21 AM Today
> 
> To norperth are you a total moron??? Snakes are here for reasons too! Without them the whole country would be over run with mice, rats and the only animal that can take out a cane toad is a stimpson python! Get a life loser!
> 
> Comment 11 of 76


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jan 18, 2011)

LOL there is a link to the full story at the bottom of that page I wonder where they got the prop snake from


----------



## firedream (Jan 18, 2011)

yeah if you click on read full story at the end of article it says it got away. So whats in his hand???

---------- Post added 18-Jan-11 at 08:48 PM ----------




steve1 said:


> LOL there is a link to the full story at the bottom of that page I wonder where they got the prop snake from


 
ah you must have posted while i was typing. as long as I know I'm not going insane and there is a snake in his hand.


----------



## dossy (Jan 18, 2011)

wow alot of people really do not get it, if you kill snakes u screw up the ecosystem, by killing all snakes you will loose birds and even some mamals that eat them. also the guy who said other countries have no snakes/ very little numbers of snakes should note nz dosnt have snakes true but it has other animals that eats mice and rats that australia dose not have


people make me sad


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jan 19, 2011)

this comment is a real winner

A Load of Old Cobblers Posted at 11:51 AM Today
That's the trouble with Cannington folk, they give each other Dugites as Christmas presents then, come January, they get bored with them and turn them loose. They should realise that a snake is for life, not just a festive toy.
Comment 23 of 76


*** ????? LMAO


----------



## emma_jane (Jan 19, 2011)

wow, some people's comments.... there are some really ignorant people in this world


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 19, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> this comment is a real winner
> 
> A Load of Old Cobblers Posted at 11:51 AM Today
> That's the trouble with Cannington folk, they give each other Dugites as Christmas presents then, come January, they get bored with them and turn them loose. They should realise that a snake is for life, not just a festive toy.
> ...


BAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA and I love Australis's quote too ...very lucky little boy ...


----------



## jamesn48 (Jan 19, 2011)

Poor kid, unfortunatly any snake story is going to have tons of negative comments.


----------

